# عرسان ولا كلمه



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

[url=http://www.0zz0.com]
	
[/URL]









[url=http://www.0zz0.com]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Esther (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يا مـــــــــــــامــــــــــــــــى
ايه ده يا نهيسى بجد خضتنى
ايه دول عرسان حرام عليك يا شيخ
انا قررت انى اعيش عانس
ميرسى جدا يا نهيس على الخضه​


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههه خليهم ينتظرا الدور​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

دي نتيجة اللي مابيشربش اللبن

ومابيسمعش كلام بابا و ماما​


----------



## Ferrari (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

امامير ايه الحلاوة دى

شكراً يا فندم

​


----------



## نفرتاري (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*دول اكيد ربنا غضبان عليهم

اكيد ماتوا فبل ميتولدوا

مرسى يا نهيسى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه 
ايه الحلاوه دى كلها 
مرسىىىىىى على الصور ​


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2008)

يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

حرام عليك فجعتنى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

esther قال:


> يا مـــــــــــــامــــــــــــــــى
> ايه ده يا نهيسى بجد خضتنى
> ايه دول عرسان حرام عليك يا شيخ
> انا قررت انى اعيش عانس
> ميرسى جدا يا نهيس على الخضه​



*شكرا لمروركى 

أنت هيبقى عريسك عسل
ربنا يسعدك​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> هههههههههه خليهم ينتظرا الدور​



*همه دول لهم دور ههههههههههههه

هؤلاء بلاوى الزمن*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دي نتيجة اللي مابيشربش اللبن
> 
> ومابيسمعش كلام بابا و ماما​



*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا   دى نتيجه أنهم عاهات بجد

ربنا يسعدك*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> امامير ايه الحلاوة دى
> 
> ...


*
همه أمامير بلاش مجامله ههههههههه
*


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> امامير ايه الحلاوة دى
> 
> ...


*
همه أمامير بلاش مجامله ههههههههه
*30:


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

نفرتاري قال:


> *دول اكيد ربنا غضبان عليهم
> 
> اكيد ماتوا فبل ميتولدوا
> 
> مرسى يا نهيسى*



*هم عرسان من المقابر ههههههههههه​*
30:


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوه دى كلها
> مرسىىىىىى على الصور ​



*30:​*


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووي



*يالهوى ليه

همه عرسان وحشين كده هزعل هههههههههههههه​*

30:   30:   30:


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حرام عليك فجعتنى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*سلامتك من الفجعه عزيزتنا الغاليه هههههههه

ربنا يسعدك​*

30:  30:   30:


----------



## +meriet+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هما دول الى بيمثلوا الشيطان فى الافلام ؟
شكرا على الخضة الجميلة ومش حعرف انام انهاردة


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> هما دول الى بيمثلوا الشيطان فى الافلام ؟
> شكرا على الخضة الجميلة ومش حعرف انام انهاردة



*سلامتك من الخضه يا أختى الغاليه

دول مش ممثلين  لالالالا دول اللى بيتعلم منهم الممثلين أدوار الشر ههههههههه​*


----------



## yousteka (30 سبتمبر 2008)

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا نهيسي

بجد خفت

دول عرسان ولا عقاب

دول لو انتشروا الاديرة مش هتلاحق على الراهبات

مرسي رغم اني اتغظت منك لما شفت الصور​


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا نهيسي
> 
> بجد خفت
> 
> ...



*أيكى من الزعل منى والغيظه هذا مرح ههههههههههههه

أنتى عريسك هيكون عسوله جدااااااااااااااااا بس أبقى أدعينا 

ربنا يسعدك أختى الغاليه​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*اية دا يا نهيسي 
دول عرسان هههههههههههه30:
خلاص يا عم مش عاوزة اتجوز *


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههه دول ماتوا قبل كده 3 مرات


----------



## merna lovejesus (30 سبتمبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا نهيسي
> 
> بجد خفت
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> yousteka قال:
> 
> 
> > حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك يا نهيسي
> ...


----------

